

Smartype: Keep the keyboard, remove the rest. - steren
http://www.thesmartype.com/

======
hollerith
Given the title of the submission, "Keep the keyboard, remove the rest," I had
expected a portable device intended to be used alone, like a laptop with a
extremely short display, but further reading reveals that it almost certainly
needs to be hooked up to a PC in order to work at all, just like an ordinary
USB keyboard needs to be.

The user manual says Windows XP or Windows 7 required, and I get the strong
impression that the (short) display built into the keyboard will not work at
all if you are running any other OS. No sign that it works even as an ordinary
keyboard with no display (or rather a blank display) on other OSes.

Submission not upvoted.

